# Why has NAB share price fallen?



## aussie_noob (25 August 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Im new here. Im studying year 10 economics, and i need a little bit of help with this question. I have searched all over the net, with nothing but 100's of pages of stuff i dont even understand.

So I have decided to join up here to get some help from the pros.

Can anyone lead me as to why NAB share prices have fallen so much over the last 12 months? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.

Aussie_noob


----------



## Dowdy (25 August 2008)

*Re: Why have NAB share prices fell?*

Isn't it because they reported billion dollar losses which were linked to the US housing market


----------



## dhukka (25 August 2008)

*Re: Why have NAB share prices fell?*

That's an easy one noob, just go to the asx website and look under announcements for NAB here. Then click on the announcement titled "Provision in response to global credit conditions" dated 25/07/2008. That should tell you what you need to know.


----------



## aussie_noob (25 August 2008)

Thanks heaps dhukka and Dowdy, Much appreciated


----------



## CAB SAV (25 August 2008)

Maybe they have lost good customers like Tony Mokabel, one of the gangsters in the TV series underbelly. They loved him & lent him millions.
Worth reading " The Gangland War" by John Silvester & Andrew Rule.


----------

